# every single 80's club song list here.



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

hey guys,remember the 80's,those were the good ole days the movies the music.well if you grew up in houston texas their was a club called 6400 and they broadcasted live every weekend on the radio.i would cruse around and bass for hours it was a blast.

their were a ton of clubs in this strip center on a very popular road where people came from all over to cruse and bass.the mini trucks were in big time with loads of bass.

i have a ton of these songs,some on cd's and some from iTunes anyways if you too remember those days here is a list with every single 80's song on it.this guy even has a youtube channel its called club 6400.anyways i hope you see some of these songs and say oh yea i remember that,hell i forgot all about it.cool!!!!!!

with no further adieu here's the list.just scroll down on it and go back in time.

CLUB 6400 | 80's Retro Club Music - The List: My Collection of the Best Eighties Club Music - New Wave, Industrial, Synth Pop, New Beat, Goth, House, Hi-NRG


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i think my favorite was MCL new york.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nice!:thumbsup: I'll have fun looking up some of these songs and adding them to the playlists. I still have MARRS - Pump up the volume on a 45RPM 12" album. I had it out annoying my kids a few weeks ago! He He!


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

finally haha i knew somebody would dig this thread,its the real deal huh.all of the old ones


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

List is lacking!! Only one Yello song!


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

it says the list hasn't been updated,but hey,at least theirs that one song,ya know what i mean.i think its pretty damn good myself.club 6400 was a club in houston located on richmond ave,at the 6400 block,and it burnt down one week then they moved it,this was in 1989 i think,haha can't remember everything,but anyways THE LIST is a list of songs played in that time frame at that club and was broadcasted live,i had four 12 inch M&M subs in a 84 camaro cruising.its just one guy that made this web site in remembrance of the club dude.i have tons of these songs,i have some cd's like the new beat and energy another club down the road played stuff like skinny puppy one of my favorite groups of all time but that wasn't at 6400.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome, while going through songs I had them playing in my head


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Have roughly 60-70 of these in my 12" 45 collection (roughly 150 from the 80's)

Pitty I no longer have the Sl 1200 mk2's to mix them on

feeling old ......


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

I have seen The Shamen - move any mountain, yesterday on VH1.. 

lol


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

haha it makes all of us feel old,its all good.hey woosey the guy that made the web site for the club also has a youtube account,with video's.and i kinda screwed up on the title of this thread ,its not every single 80's club song.its just a lot of them that were played in that particular club,so if a song isn't on the list,i don't know,maybe it wasn't a danceable song,who knows.i just know its a good list to help you remember old songs stuck in your head so you can find them on iTunes or somewhere.

nealfromnz your the man,thats a impressive collection you have their buddy.thumbs up


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

soccerguru607 said:


> Awesome, while going through songs I had them playing in my head


question is how does it sounds?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it would be great if somebody had a pirate radio feed that ran old school dance/house stream...

that didn't cost 8 bucks a month or whatever.

I'd turn it on, and give it a go when I'm dosing heavy on caffeine...


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

I grew up outside of Houston, but could still pick up the radio stations. Before I could drive, I would "go to bed" and then sneak my headphones out and listen to the radio broadcasts from the club. I always fantasized about what the clubs were like and what all of the people looked like. 

BTW, there's a Facebook page, too!


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

well its kinda hard to describe,but their were a lot of very hot girls in houston back then,but their all gone now.houston is a very bad place now.crime rates are bad.but as for the club,umm well a lot of black lights,peoples clothes were glowing.it was fun.i liked a club called numbers better.its still their till this day.they played more aggressive weird stuff,like skinny puppy,my favorite,and marilyn manson,hell yea just a lot of crazy stuff with tons of goth girls.wearing thigh high stocking's which i really really love.damn memory lane.

listen to the b bop song by dirty harry.if you can find it


----------



## skatingminor (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, I remembered the band who performed the greatest hits during the 80's was the British Band " Spandau Ballet" in their most memorable hits "True". They were actually the leading romantic band that time. I hope some of you recall this?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Afro Erotica? Yep... that was my first listen. Haha.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

skatingminor said:


> Hi, I remembered the band who performed the greatest hits during the 80's was the British Band " Spandau Ballet" in their most memorable hits "True". They were actually the leading romantic band that time. I hope some of you recall this?


Very lush sounding production, not the usual early digital drums kits / Roland sound from many of the other neo-romantic bands from mid 80's. 

Have "Gold" on limited edition gold coloured 12" 45 rpm vinyl.

Liked Simple Minds and Thompson Twins as well from this era.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

If you like 80's style dream pop with a little extra bass, check out the L.A. band "Superhumanoids" - album "Exhibitionists" is a good place to start.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lime


----------



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Did you ever go to Studio Circus at Fame City? I spent many a nights there in 7th and 8th grade that is where I heard Man 2 Man Male Stripper awesome song.

Secesion "Touch" and Ceta Javu "Have in Mind" and Tin Tin "Kiss Me" and Time Zone "World of Destruction" are some of my favorites.

A few others:
Gene Loves Jezebel "The Motion of Love"
Public Image Ltd "Rise"
Psychedelic Furs "Heartbreak Beat"
Lightning Seeds "All I Want"


----------

